# How to: Retrofit TTS 8S Folding mirrors on 2016 TT



## lurker_ed (Jun 17, 2016)

*Retrofit TTS 8S Folding mirrors on 2016 TT*








I ask that someone perform the spell check and send me 
Easier than expected, it took about 2 hours for the mechanical assembly and 10 minutes to code via VCDS

I judged easier move the glass fully up and down during the process. We begin then with all the way down

1 - Remove the door panel
The door panel is fixed through pressure clips and 2 Torx screws.
To access is necessary mid speaker grille removal

















The other screw is below on the objects area









With the screws removed, simply pull to disengage. Care for the special clip at the top









Disengaging the lock opening cable simply by moving the clip with your finger, and disconnect the cable end.









2 - With lowered glass remove the single screw of the mirror, for access remove the rubber cap

















Hold the mirror in place, we still have to undock all wiring!

3 - With care, fully raise the glass. Disconnect the wiring plug from central harness door and remove the door panel.









Switch off the ignition

4 - Disconect the mirror wiring plug from the central central harness door. 









Release the wiring rubber finish. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










For wiring access, remove entire speaker box









Gently unhook the clips that attach the cable to the inside door trim









Remove the mirror and perform the opposite procedure to mount the new mirror.

5 - Code (VCDS 15.7.0)

[42 - Door Elect. driver]
[Coding - 07] -> [Long Coding Helper] -> Byte 4 Bit -> 4 Change 0 to 1
Or check the box for "Foldable Mirrors Installed"

[52 - Door Elect. Pass]
[Coding - 07] -> [Long Coding Helper] -> Byte 4 Bit -> 4 Change 0 to 1
Or check the box for "Foldable Mirrors Installed"

[09 - Cent. Elect]
Security Access 31347
[Adaptations] -> (24) -Access control 2-Funk Spiegelanklappung Modus = look by command via remote control key
-1 If we want close mirrors When we lock the car
-2 If we want close the mirrors only pressing the lock button for few seconds

[Adaptations] -> (26) -Access control 2-Menuesteuerung Funk Spiegel anklappen = Active
[Adaptations] -> (27) -Access control 2-Menuesteuerung Komfortbedienung einstellbar = Adjustable


























close VDCS

6 - On MMI [vehicle settings] -> [central locking] check [fold mirrors] option

DONE !!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice Mod.. Good write up, I am sure this will be very useful for some... :wink:


----------



## sta0880 (Aug 4, 2016)

Amazing, thanks for this clear and detailed instruction!

By the way, will coding VCDS void warranty?


----------



## lurker_ed (Jun 17, 2016)

sta0880 said:


> Amazing, thanks for this clear and detailed instruction!
> 
> By the way, will coding VCDS void warranty?


Yes. but not completely

As I questioned my dealer, you lose the warranty if the modification is directly related to the part that is defective.

Yet it is very subjective to identify and prove the modification if you to undo before requesting warranty

For physical modifications there is no controversy. In my case, I not have more guarantee for the mirror, but the rest is still ok.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Did you fit a new mirror switch and surround? I have both going if anyone's looking for them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Well documented every step of the process, how much would the kit and labour cost rougjhly ?


----------



## TTSRobS (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,

If I retrofitted folding mirrors and control modules from Germany to a UK TT would I have any issues? Dip on reverse etc on the 'correct' side? Anything that can't be fixed with VCDS? Only issue I can see is that the convex mirror / line is on the 'wrong' side.

If anyone has any parts available in the UK or otherwise let me know!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Hope this gets added to the knowledge base, very well done.


----------



## S3simon (Aug 26, 2009)

Very useful guide. Fitted a set today to my mums TTS


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

lurker_ed said:


> *Retrofit TTS 8S Folding mirrors on 2016 TT*
> View attachment 16
> 
> I ask that someone perform the spell check and send me
> ...




```
[quote][quote][/quote][/quote]
```
Great write up. do you know what the part numbers where for the door modules? Im performing this mod myself potentially.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've just retro fitted a pair 
5Q0 959 592/3 B 
But it seems there more or less across the board 
The sw version is also relevant 
5Q0 959 592/3 D I believe is what you need 
I also have version E but I've not tested them yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Just to add 
Anyone wanting to retrofit folding mirrors and are thinking of buy from abroad, think again, don't waist your money as they mount differently being for left hand drive 
Therefore your passenger side will sit further out and your drivers side will sit in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomasspot (Mar 13, 2011)

Great write up. I've all the parts ready to fit but need to find the time. This has encouraged me.
Do you need to fit a new door mirror switch and surround or can get away with existing? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes you need the door switch and surround 
There's a member on here "Gogs" selling both bits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

kennowaybino said:


> Well documented every step of the process, how much would the kit and labour cost rougjhly ?


My car was supposed to have these and the dealer cocked up and the car arrived without. I was quoted £900 to retrofit by Huntingdon Audi  So, keen to know the DIY cost? Thanks!


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

lurker_ed said:


> *Retrofit TTS 8S Folding mirrors on 2016 TT*
> View attachment 16
> 
> I ask that someone perform the spell check and send me
> ...


Fantastic write up!
I did a scan and my door modules end in 592/3 E. Now looking on Ebay I found a set of power folding mirrors for a VW with modules. The modules were identical to mine so I guess they will work?


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

When I retrofitted power folding mirrors to my A5 (a while back) the key in knowing whether the modules were suitable was the little checked rectangles on the module itself:
Completely filled rectangles = full functionality
Half diagonal filled = part functionality (not for power folding) 

see images attached

[attachment=0]door modules.jpg[/attachment


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Does anyone have the part number for the plastic door trim that goes over the switch. there isn't enough holes in for the new switch and the bottom hole is in the centre (now two buttons with new switch either side)
any help appreciated 

Rgds
Jon


----------



## bomasspot (Mar 13, 2011)

8S2959522B for plastic piece and 4MO959565E for switch.
Hope it helps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

that's great, thankyou B!


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi folks I know this thread is an older one.

I have just bought a driver and passenger side fold up wing mirror with the correct wiring harness attached to the mirrors.

But I'm wondering what else I need? I know I need the new internal toggle switch with fold up mirror part, but do I nerd some new modules??

I thought the fold up mirror wires would just plug into where my none fold up mirror plugs are situated?? As I thought it was the mirrors that require the motor and everything else is plug and play, obviously with codeing via Vag-com required.

Thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I guess you need a module for each door...


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Yer I'm thinking that to mines a 65 plate, so will need to figure out what modules I will need to do it.

Its a work in progress I recon, get all the bits together 1st.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Great write up. How much roughly for the bits?


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi folks I'm after some help please.

I'm getting all the parts together to fit folding wing mirrors, so far I have

Drivers and passenger side complete fold up mirrors with there wiring.

Toggle joystick for driver door which sits next to electric window buttons

New drivers side trim piece with the extra holes.

Now my car has the standard electric adjust wing mirrors with heated mirrors and I have mirror dip switch on and working when I put it in reverse. So my question is

Do I need to buy the modules 1 x for each door part numbers

5Q0 959 593 D Z00
5Q0 959 592 D Z00

Are these required for fold up mirrors?? As I have read that some models already come with these modules fitted that don't have fold up mirror??

There quite expensive each £105 + Vat so how do you know of you need them, is there any way to know without taking off the door trim as if I'm doing that I mite as well carry fitting the new mirrors..

Thanks


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

If you do a scan with vcds it will give you the sw and hw numbers of your modules

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> If you do a scan with vcds it will give you the sw and hw numbers of your modules
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Cheers bud, what does SW and HW stand for?

So basically if I get it hooked up to Vcds it will tell me if I already have the modules or not.

Thanks


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry hardware ie part number and software loaded onto it

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> Sorry hardware ie part number and software loaded onto it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thanks bud


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Door modules now ordered got them for £113 each!!! Including vat...

This folding mirror mod is getting expensive now


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Is that new or used? As I think new ones may be virgin and need parameters loading onto them

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

That's brand new, what parameters need loading onto them.. I thought it would just be plug and play with the modules then just Via Vagcom tell the car it has foldup mirrors?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think they have any software on them . They need programming. When I retrofitted front park sensors and direct tpms I bought used to solve this problem. Although the tpms still had to be programed by a kind forum member . There's plenty on ebay did you check . They're the same on loads of vag cars

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as said, if it's new, it needs to be parametrized/coded, before installing



Holmefield said:


> That's brand new, what parameters need loading onto them.. I thought it would just be plug and play with the modules then just Via Vagcom tell the car it has foldup mirrors?


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

OK thanks folks, so what do I need to type into ebay to find the correct modules please


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Right folks this is turning into a bit of a nightmare now. These are the 2 x modules I have ordered.

5Q0 959 593 D Z00
5Q0 959 592 D Z00

There brand new so I'm guessing have nothing on them.

If I put these codes into ebay I can't find any with those part numbers on them..

Can I just buy ones with B/C/D/E In them??

I'm guessing 2nd hand..

Hazzy dayz have offered to fit the parts for me and they use Brand new modules if they supply all parts so I'm guessing they must know how to parameterize them and code them in??


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Been looking on ebay, can I use these

2014-2018 VW Golf Mk7 Front Left Door Control Unit
5Q0 959 592 D

TESTED AND WORKING PERFECT

Passenger side one from a golf??

And this one

VW Tiguan ECU Door Control Front RH 2016

5Q0959593E. Condition is Used

One is D one is E but I don't think that bit matters does it? As there both 5Q0 959 593 and 592 so am I right in think they will be OK?

Thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

since you have both the modules, why not asking for their parametrization, as you suggested?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

As per kevin . This would be no problem for hazy days,check if it would incur any extra charges

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Cheers for the replys folks. We'll the thinking is, if I can get away without having to use the brand new ones I can save myself about £150 buying 2nd hand one as per the two I put in an above post.

Yes if needs be Hazzy Dayz have said they can code up the modules but there not sure I will actually need them??? But better to have them to hand if required just in case. They said in most cases there not needed??

Thanks


----------

